# Hurrah and thrice hurrah



## I Simonius (Oct 18, 2007)

...because I'm back from my holiday and now have to try to remember all I learned before I went....but I am going to try to grok LR fully, man, ... but first  -off to the osteopath...damaged my mouse arm while away..:roll:

anyway - just lokin in , refamiliarising myself... carry on...:lol:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey!  Welcome back!  Been anywhere nice?

There's now strict instructions on signatures, when your mouse arm recovers.  And lots of new members.  Well, plenty of excitement really!


----------

